# triple fattie sunday



## big game cook (May 27, 2012)

well first off let me say thanks to all our troops and fallen soldiers for the sacrifices they give and gave. even thought the weekend is full of BBQ;s and parties i think most of us know the meaning behind the holiday. thanks to each and all of you.

now this is what i got going on today. the coke 600 is on tonight and i love to have some good eats for a night race fish fry/ grill/ smok!

so i was digging through my old threads and found the fatties i had posted some years back. well i have 10 1 lb rolls of bob evans maple frozen so some fatties are in order.

first one. the standard pepperoni for kids. 1 lb pork bob evans maple sausage. some hand sliced pepperoni slices cut from a log. motzerella cheese and pizza sauce. topped with some itialian seasoning.














the next is a broccoli and chedder w/mushrooms. basically for wife. fresh crowns with ragu chedder sauce and canned mushrooms.













and for me the CHILI HEAD. jalapeno popper 4 cheese w/mushrooms. sliced jalapenos (6) with chedder sauce, monterey jack chunks, motzerella and chedder shreds.













pizza has bacon weve as well. be getting them on mid morn along with a 1/2 pork loin. another thread. cant wait. been a while. these fatties are going on my old uds thats about toast. bottom is close to going but should get me through a few more. charcoals are ready and mesquite chips are soaking.


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 27, 2012)

Them look good! They chili one has my mouth watering.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2012)

Sounds great , I was thinking Sausage , Wolf Brand Chili ,Cheese and Salsa with a Bacon wrap.

Hmmm... Monday


----------



## big game cook (May 27, 2012)

wolf chili is pretty good. i always add about 1/2 a can water to it when i eat it. lil thick. be great in a fattie straight though.

ok. they were on about 2 1/2 hrs. they were cold from a night in fridge. heres they are. wont be cutting them till later so look back for open pics. eating during the race.













the broccoli and cheese







pizza. she had a little oozeing.







and my jalapeno popper 4 cheese.







the loin is also posted in pork.


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2012)

Man those look great.  I bet they are mighty tasty too


----------



## big game cook (May 27, 2012)

broccoli and chedder













jalapeno popper







pizza







i cant wait to get my new camera this week i ordered. this one sucks. doesnt pick up the colors well.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Looks good, but I have to say the broccoli and cheese got my attention!


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

They all look awesome never thought of a veggie one


----------

